
Show HN: Built by 2 people in 1 year - cheekusm
https://browsee.io
======
milanspeaks
It looks like a very good product. All the best.

By the way, how are you guys marketing it. And how are differentiating it from
leading players like hotjar.

~~~
cheekusm
Thank you! What we realized is that there are just way too many sessions to
watch which consumes a lot of bandwidth of our end users. So, we came up with
AI-tags on session replays which exactly tags useful sessions based on user
behavior. So, you can watch only tagged sessions where we will show exact
timestamps where users were confused or there was a rage click or there was a
U-Turn or error/slowness and many more!

Also, we are doing AI-clusters based on user behavior for heatmaps to show
what the users who are dropping tend to do and what those who convert do.

We have realized a lot of data is been collected in such tools but it is hard
to get value out of it and we are optimizing on getting value from the data!
Right now, many users are liking this pitch and are ready to give us a try :)

------
warpspin
Haven't tried the software, from the description it looks nicely done.

A quick tip: for many people, it is an essential piece of information where
your company is based, that means, in which country, not only, but also
because of GDPR. Do not hide that information that much. It should be in reach
of single click in the footer where a product comes from, where it is hosted,
and what kind of entity I'm having a contract with.

~~~
cheekusm
Thanks a lot. Also, thank you for pointing this out. We will definitely cater
to this on our website!

------
yodon
From the site

> AI-assistant to Improve User Experience on Your Website

------
firebaze
Looks nice and useful. How do you handle GDPR/CCPA?

Btw, I'd maybe change the headline to something more descriptive of what you
launched.

~~~
cheekusm
Hey, thanks. Already took your suggestion and changed the headline. Not sure,
how well it looks now :)

Also, we are CCPA and GDPR complaint and we will state it clearly on the
website :)

